
‘Shadow Brokers’ release details of weaponized exploits - fjarlq
https://www.myhackerhouse.com/merry-haxmas-shadowbrokers-strike-again/
======
fjarlq
Interesting analysis by @thegrugq:

[https://medium.com/@thegrugq/the-great-cyber-game-
commentary...](https://medium.com/@thegrugq/the-great-cyber-game-
commentary-3f821f0db749)

